

The plan to turn off my drunken monkey brain at bedtime - armansu
https://medium.com/this-happened-to-me/8c45e4f6cf5e

======
DanBC
Insomnia sucks.

"Sleep Hygiene" is excellent, and helps many people.
([http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Insomnia/Pages/Treatment.aspx](http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Insomnia/Pages/Treatment.aspx))

This is, put very simply, 'avoid stimulation, keep to a routine, fix the
environment'.

Personally, if that's not working I had good experiences with Zopiclone. (Use
it for 4 days to kick myself back into a routine. Don't use it for more that
14 days running or you get rebound insomnia).

Obviously, this isn't medical advice and I'm not a doctor and some serious
conditions can affect sleep or wakefulness.

~~~
armansu
That's awesome. Thank you! Will strive to be more sleep-hygienic.

